# Brasilia/Rossi RR45 rebuild - how much to tighten doser spindle?



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

So I completely stripped down and rebuild my new Brasillia/Rossi, RR45. Such a pleasure to take apart, lovely to see some proper engineering for once, rather than a cost cutting exercise.

There is only one thing I'm not sure about, having rebuilt it, how much to tighten the big knurled aluminium nut inside the doser that seems to alter the vein height/compression?

Part number 702032 on webpage http://www.coffeeparts.com.au/ginorossi/rossi-spare-parts-2


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, surely it's simply adjusting the dose - so adjust it so that the dose amount is what you'd like it to be. Leave it set high for a greater dose amount, and screw it down hard for a smaller dosed amount. If you don't care about the amount that the doser doses on each flap of the doser, then just screw it down a bit and don't worry about it.

Does that make sense?

Shades


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Well, surely it's simply adjusting the dose - so adjust it so that the dose amount is what you'd like it to be. Leave it set high for a greater dose amount, and screw it down hard for a smaller dosed amount. If you don't care about the amount that the doser doses on each flap of the doser, then just screw it down a bit and don't worry about it.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Shades


Sweet, no longer concerned and please to know what it does. The joy of owning my first proper grinder...


----------

